# Radio 92.5 FM online



## loyferns (Jun 11, 2007)

hey guys..i used to live in Mumbai...i need to know if there is any software or link where i can listen to Radio 92.5 FM Online. 

It would be of great help

Thanx
Loy Ferns


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 12, 2007)

why do you want to it sux big time fever 107.1 and 91.1 rock


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ok then give links for them - the point is not which radio channel he listens to


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

i dont know about 92.5 online fm,,,, but their is other online FM,,, u can also request songs by searching from their albums...

*www.desi-radio.com/servers.php

but the request will be played after 2 to 3 hours as many people keep requesting songs but ur request will definitely be played


----------



## loyferns (Jun 12, 2007)

hey guys..

thanks 4 all de efforts.. i asked for 92.5 as they play sum good stuff in the night

anyone who knows please assist

thanks once again
Loy Ferns


----------



## VermaKr (Nov 5, 2009)

Listen Online All *Hindi* FM Radio Stations from India as well as from different Countries of the World in Hindi with Hindi Radio Software from *www.hindi-radio.com/


----------



## astroutkarsh (Nov 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, you can’t.
All the FMs we listen in Mumbai/Pune/Delhi etc, are not available on Internet as Radio (Shoutcast).

You can look for other alternatives for Hindi Songs Online Radio.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 5, 2009)

yup *www.desi-radio.com
this site is cool.....


----------

